# I went to a strip club Saturday Night.



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man, I was out of control over there. mg:

Dropped over 100 bucks there.

Sure some was on booze but man, they were comming up to me and talking probably cuz I was tossing more money than everyone else put together by double

Got pretty hammered and a chick drove me

They the chick and guy I went with pulled me out of there, they were telling me not to toss my money at them.

I did have a good time and two of those girls were the most beautifal with perfect bodies.

I was talking to them about squats (which is what the chick did for legs).

They were so nice to be but now I realize how they played me for the cash.

Oh well, spent a total of $120.00 last night and I kindof feel bad today.

Even had a little bit of a hangover.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Money well spent then mate

Always feels good to let your hair down i recon


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

those women are masters at extracting money out of people. "a fool and his money are easily parted"


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

mmmm well $120 aint that bad if you had a good time mate...

Typical gym rat,,,, talking about squats to the hotties..... psml

Maybe you could get a job working the door there mate, then you could ogle while you earn :beer1: :


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well on a good note, I stopped drinking (sunday) and started a keto diet (probably from Sat night).

I felt bad as the only thing I saw from that night was a hang over.

It might end up saving me more than I spent in the long run.

I just hope I stick with it tho.

I feel really tired today, I had some freaky night sweats last night almost like I had the flu.

I dont know if my body was going through withdrawls or what.

Went to the gym today and was down in everything.

I feel very tired right now with a bit of a headache.

I am putting that down to low blood sugars.

Yesterday, I didnt eat any carbs.

Today the only carbs I have had was two teaspoons of sugar in my coffee and half a small avacado.

10 to 12 weeks dieting should do it.

Need to lose about 20 lbs to get down to that athletic build look.

Maybe I should post some picks up then,

Hell, go on another cycle

Those chicks are no fools, they knew who to extract the money from.

I used that ATM machine at the clup and it gave me $5.00 ATM fee.

Dammit that was high.

One chick kept rubbing my chest. It felt nice to have a little attention.

My friends at the end of the night told me that there were going to leave me there so I had to leave as they drove me

At the end of it all they did that to get me to stop tossing money at them.

I was throwing money like it wasnt even money, just throwing it at them.

Wow, what a way to earn a living have men toss money and all you have to do is pick it up


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Nothing to berate yourself for mate, sounds like you had a smashing time.

Does anyone else ask the girl to leave her panties on? I like the look of a gorgeous body; BUT...genitalia is something to be touched, and not seen (unless you're going down on her). The sight of a growler doesn't do it for me.

Went to a good strip place near over in Rickmansworth, it was a building by itself with only one small single lane road to/from it, I don't know how the girls get off the premises safely at 4am...what if they run out of lady cab-drivers?



I agree with Hack, the girls pour on the charm HEAVY styleee, really treat you like a king, you have dudes walking in the door with faces ugly enough to crack a bullet-proof mirror and they'd STILL make 'em think they're George Clooney...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In a strip club 2 weeks ago in bedford, with 3 mates from the gym, the most beautiful stripper in there came over and asked if she could sit next to me..I thought "yes" until she turned to my mate and chatted him up for half hour..when we left she gave him her number and he's started seeing her, boy she was fit, long blonde hair, lovely figure, but she only likes black guys which is ok if you're my mate "delroy" but not if you're me.....lol

Fair play to him....jammy ****


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> In a strip club 2 weeks ago in bedford, with 3 mates from the gym, the most beautiful stripper in there came over and asked if she could sit next to me..I thought "yes" until she turned to my mate and chatted him up for half hour..when we left she gave him her number and he's started seeing her, boy she was fit, long blonde hair, lovely figure, but she only likes black guys which is ok if you're my mate "delroy" but not if you're me.....lol
> 
> Fair play to him....jammy ****


Did your mate even tip her?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Scott mate ! dont beat yer self up on this one ......least you got some hottie rubbing yer chest ,,...and felt like a king for an hour or two....

everybody needs summat like this once in a while ....

it could have been worse!.......you could have found yourself in a casino instead of a strip joint.......

you could have benn posting about losing your house,car rolex,(insert expensive item here)......to the flip of a card.....

instead of $120 for a chest rub......

mate, you kill me

your honesty about how daft you feel is rare.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, I was out of control over there. mg:
> 
> I did have a good time and two of those girls were the most beautifal with perfect bodies.
> 
> ...


Man u musta been hammered, that was me and DB


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I think it is all horrid and degrading to women.......did you see any snatch? got any pictures? cop any puppies?!

I have been to one or two, I find the smaller less classy joints to have the best involvement - Your Spearmint Rhinos and the likes have lost their appeal to me. There is a grotty little club in West Bromwich, some birds are pretty fine and you can get a dance for a fiver, but for a tenner you can get your fingers wet! (I have heared)


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

hackskii said:


> They were so nice to be but now I realize how they played me for the cash..


Don't feel too bad mate - those girls do it to all the fellas that go there. Also, if you ask around I'm sure its happened to a few of the fellas on this board !!! I'm still trying to pay my last visit off !!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

At least once every couple of months me and a couple of lads I work with head of to a 'gentlemans' club to let of some steam. You cant beat it - relaxing in comfortable chairs while beautiful young girls pamper to your every whim. You could be the ugliest fcker in the world and these girls will treat you as if your were brad pitt!

Thats the side they want you to see.

The side they dont want you to see is where these beautiful women are indeed coke snorting whores hell bent on taking your hard earned money whilst snidely laughing at how sad and pathetic you are to believe all the lies - how good looking you are - how funny you are - etc etc. Then they take this money, buy more toot and go home where their boyfriend gets to fck her every which way while snorting the purevian bought with your money of those fine ass titties!

But hey ignorance is bliss! cant wait to go back!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

mark said:


> I think it is all horrid and degrading to women.......did you see any snatch? got any pictures? cop any puppies?!
> 
> I have been to one or two, I find the smaller less classy joints to have the best involvement - Your Spearmint Rhinos and the likes have lost their appeal to me. There is a grotty little club in West Bromwich, some birds are pretty fine and you can get a dance for a fiver, but for a tenner you can get your fingers wet! (I have heared)


lol Mark... always taking it that one step further


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Mate i paid $70 for a dance when i was in Brisbane (Oz).

Fair enough the dance was for 15 minutes and i could touch anything accept her Genitals.

But convert that back to pounds and that dance cost me about £30 lol.

Last time i went to a lap dancing club here though i thought i was going to get thrown out, the girl come onto me and started kissing me.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Ironman said:


> At least once every couple of months me and a couple of lads I work with head of to a 'gentlemans' club to let of some steam. You cant beat it - relaxing in comfortable chairs while beautiful young girls pamper to your every whim. You could be the ugliest fcker in the world and these girls will treat you as if your were brad pitt!
> 
> Thats the side they want you to see.
> 
> ...


lmao....

very insightful Mr Ironman Sir....

but i gotta spread the Raikey love first.......

roll up roll up come and get yer Raikey love .......


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

well CHAMOAN! then u gonna buss sum raikey luv on me or what then.....


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

You're lucky mate and I think you did well!

5 of us hit the palyers lounge a while back and racked up £3000. mg:  :crazy: :blowme:

Funny though, we paid for every girl to dance for us at the same time and seriously pi55ed off the other guys LOL.

And before DB starts, no it was not the peel!!!  

Predator


----------

